

In-App Purchases Yield More Revenue Than Mobile Ads - jsm386
http://mashable.com/2010/10/15/ios-in-app-purchases/

======
benologist
Wow who'd have thought that microtransactions, a billion dollar segment of the
gaming industry, are worth more than impression / click / action based
advertising!

There's a reason Zynga's worth so much and it's not because people view an ad
on the way to their precious farm.

~~~
gaylordzach
Real money for (mostly) virtual non-sense. It's a natural evolution from the
ringtone business we've seen years ago. I am not surprised.

